# Latina.. a place to think carefully about



## italy

Latina is a province just south of Rome which has a history tormented by nuclear power stations of old and the dismantling of such and is now to be given the dubious honor of having one of the new generation of plants put back practically where the old one was...

what is noticeable about this area because of its nuclear heritage is the fact that it has some of the highest incidents of tumour related illnesses in Italy..

the old reactor was shut down in 1986 and to be honest Italy and its cleanup of the old nuclear sites has pretty well been useless and is a well kept secret about lots of places here as regards outsiders.. most hazardous waste processing in italy is handled by the Mafia.. so you can imagine how much they worry over safe containment and dumping.... 

things have changed a bit re the mafia.. but historically they had fronts of refuse companies specializing in toxic waste disposal .. and when companies where faced with new regulations with what they could dump in their own back yards there was a competitive bid system set up and obviously those companies that had no intention of handling and storing the waste safely came in at much lower bids..

now its not like anyone didnt know.. everyone did including the governments of the time.. but turning a blind eye allowed the italian economy to grow without the blinkered approach of other european countries having to apply real controls.. whilst on paper it looked like everything was being done well

sad to say things from the past are coming back to haunt many locales.. ships sunk in the sea between calabria and sicily now releasing their poisons.. much of the worst of the waste shipped to africa or sunk in transit further away from italian beaches

anyway Latina has been earmarked and they already have massive problems with the toxic waste dump of borgo montella.. 

there are maps online of the areas where radioactive waste has contaminated areas of Italy.. also online maps of where the new nuclear power stations are to be sited... just requires you to look


----------



## jojo

italy said:


> Latina is a province just south of Rome which has a history tormented by nuclear power stations of old and the dismantling of such and is now to be given the dubious honor of having one of the new generation of plants put back practically where the old one was...
> 
> what is noticeable about this area because of its nuclear heritage is the fact that it has some of the highest incidents of tumour related illnesses in Italy..
> 
> the old reactor was shut down in 1986 and to be honest Italy and its cleanup of the old nuclear sites has pretty well been useless and is a well kept secret about lots of places here as regards outsiders.. most hazardous waste processing in italy is handled by the Mafia.. so you can imagine how much they worry over safe containment and dumping....
> 
> things have changed a bit re the mafia.. but historically they had fronts of refuse companies specializing in toxic waste disposal .. and when companies where faced with new regulations with what they could dump in their own back yards there was a competitive bid system set up and obviously those companies that had no intention of handling and storing the waste safely came in at much lower bids..
> 
> now its not like anyone didnt know.. everyone did including the governments of the time.. but turning a blind eye allowed the italian economy to grow without the blinkered approach of other european countries having to apply real controls.. whilst on paper it looked like everything was being done well
> 
> sad to say things from the past are coming back to haunt many locales.. ships sunk in the sea between calabria and sicily now releasing their poisons.. much of the worst of the waste shipped to africa or sunk in transit further away from italian beaches
> 
> anyway Latina has been earmarked and they already have massive problems with the toxic waste dump of borgo montella..
> 
> there are maps online of the areas where radioactive waste has contaminated areas of Italy.. also online maps of where the new nuclear power stations are to be sited... just requires you to look


Quite a negative viewpoint you have. Do you live here ??? 

Jo xxx


----------

